# Mackie Tour 2009 ... London - Singapour - Sydney ...



## macinside (25 Décembre 2008)

Comming soon


----------



## Bassman (25 Décembre 2008)

Oué remarque c'est pas pire qu'un topic pour dire "Joyeux nowel"

On devrait tous réserver un topic au cas ou on aurait une idée de topic pour le bar.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Décembre 2008)

Tu lances ta culotte dans la foule aussi? :modo:


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2008)

Chouette on va voir plein de super photos d'Apple Stores!


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu lances ta culotte dans la foule aussi? :modo:



Gaffe aux éclaboussures alors :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2008)

Le port du casque est obligatoire&#8230; rapport aux années de cartes de France séchées qui y sont agglomérées.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2008)

en cherchant bien, il paraît qu'on y trouve aussi la cartographie détaillée des îles Maldives.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2008)

MalAdives, Fab&#8230; malAdives.

C'est ça le drame.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Décembre 2008)

Bon, sinon, les pérégrinations supposées de Mackie, on pourrait s'en beurrer l'ionf', non?...
c'est vrai quoi? Est ce que je vais ouvrir un fil pour annoncer que demain je dois passer chez Bob, mon boucher, avant d'aller chez Tony, mon fromager joufflu?...


----------



## tirhum (26 Décembre 2008)

Comment s'appelle ton sommelier ?!....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Décembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> comment s'appelle ton sommelier ?!....



Gustave :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Gustave :love:


Quel joli prénom. Je boirais bien un petit fiumicicoli©


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Comming soon


Pour l'instant, j'voudrais pas dire, mais...
Pas très exotique le Lou, nan ?!...


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2009)

Le grand tour commence fin mars :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Comming soon


Ta race....


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Comming soon



A noter que Mackie fait autant de fautes en anglais qu'en français.
C'est une habitude, et c'est comme ça... 

:love:


----------



## benjamin (19 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> A noter que Mackie fait autant de fautes en anglais qu'en français.
> C'est une habitude, et c'est comme ça...
> 
> :love:



Pas sûr. 
Il n'atteint pas souvent le ratio d'un mot sur deux en français.


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Pas sûr.
> Il n'atteint pas souvent le ratio d'un mot sur deux en français.



Mouahahaha 
Peut-être parce qu'il ne peut pas souvent faire des phrases de deux mots en français ?


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Mouahahaha
> Peut-être parce qu'il ne peut pas souvent faire des phrases de deux mots en français ?


Déjà.... quand il peut composer des mots de plus de deux syllabes... et en phonétique encore


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Peut-être parce qu'il ne peut pas souvent faire des phrases de deux mots en français ?





Sindanárië a dit:


> Ta race....



Tu vois, c'est facile, en fait...


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Déjà.... quand il dépasse les mots de plus de *deux syllabes*... et en phonétique encore


- bière ?!...
(binouse, ça marche pô)...
- boire ?!...
- vomir ?!...
- femme ?!...
- fille ?!...

Cher posteur, toi aussi, trouve des mots !...
Aide nous pour faire un bel abécédaire Mackie_sque_...


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2009)

je ne passerai pas en Corse par contre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je ne passerai pas en Corse par contre



Arrête!!!! Joue pas au cooooon!!!!


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Arrête!!!! Joue pas au cooooon!!!!



Tu bluffes Martoni


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Tu bluffes Martoni



Hè!...


----------



## Craquounette (19 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> A noter que Mackie fait autant de fautes en anglais qu'en français.
> C'est une habitude, et c'est comme ça...
> 
> :love:





benjamin a dit:


> Pas sûr.
> Il n'atteint pas souvent le ratio d'un mot sur deux en français.



C'est bien connu, Mackie aime le rouge. Dans ses nuits les plus folles, il rêves de sa robe de cardinal _portée sans sous vêtements bien entendu_.
Alors quoi de plus normal qu'il préfère les mots soulignés en rouge. Rien ne sert de lui offrir Antidote, il ne l'utilisera même pas. 

Non Mackie cela ne signifie pas que tu es admin quand un mot est souligné en rouge!!!


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2009)

Pensez a bannir craquounette  elle en sait trop


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2009)

Au moins, ça a un sacré avantage. Il ne nous inflige pas de discours politique à la con à longueur de journée


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Janvier 2009)

c'est vrai, cela reste tout con tout court


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> c'est vrai, cela reste tout con tout court



je ne passerai pas par Lyon non plus


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je ne passerai pas par Lyon non plus


pfiouuuu, l'a échappé belle


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2009)

La tournée débute le 28 mars


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> La tournée débute le 28 mars


Bientôt débarassés, alors !...


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2009)

du tout, j'aurai un iphone avec moi


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Au moins, ça a un sacré avantage. Il ne nous inflige pas de discours politique à la con à longueur de journée


 
Il gauche ou droitte a moin que sentre ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> du tout, j'aurai un iphone avec moi



Avec ça, tu vas emballer comme un kador, gamin...


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> La tournée débute le 28 mars



T'as une réparation à finir avant


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'as une réparation à finir avant



c'est fait


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mars 2009)

Yaisse 

Je passe vers 17h30


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2009)

bon, nous disons donc pour tenir le coup : la trilogie millénium, une série télé dans l'iphone (je matte ce qu'il y a sur iTunes store ), quelques films encodé, histoire de comblé les 52 h de vol prévu en moins de 15 jours :love:


----------



## Craquounette (22 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> bon, nous disons donc pour tenir le coup : la trilogie millénium, une série télé dans l'iphone (je matte ce qu'il y a sur iTunes store ), quelques films encodé, histoire de comblé les 52 h de vol prévu en moins de 15 jours :love:



52h ??!! :affraid: 

J'espère qu'elle en vaut la peine


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Mars 2009)

C'est un tour du monde en avion ? 
Le but est de ne pas sortir de la zone internationale des aéroports ?


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est un tour du monde en avion ?
> Le but est de ne pas sortir de la zone internationale des aéroports ?



j'aurai bien voulu, mais je vais déjà survoler 3 continents et un sous continents


----------



## Bassman (23 Mars 2009)

Et tu as vu gKat l'autre soir pour l'incontinent.

Quelle performance !!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Et tu as vu gKat l'autre soir pour l'incontinent.
> 
> Quelle performance !!



Un incontinent complètement saoul !, ... c'est ça ?


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2009)

Même pas mal


----------



## macinside (27 Mars 2009)

ça démarre demain a  5h a Roissy


----------



## tirhum (27 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> ça démarre demain a  5h a Roissy


'tain...
Coupez lui son... abonnement !...


----------



## macinside (27 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> 'tain...
> Coupez lui son... abonnement !...



j'aurai de la 3G et du wifi :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Mars 2009)

bon voyage en tout cas  rapporte nous plein de jolies photos  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2009)

Je veux pas passer pour le rabat-joie de service mais faire le tour du monde en 2 semaines, pour moi ça n'a aucun intérêt (sauf de dire "je l'ai fait"). Entre les heures de vols, la fatigue causée par les décalages horaires et le temps passé dans les aéroports (enregistrements, contrôles, papiers...), tu n'as absolument pas le temps de visité quoique ce soit, je ne parles même pas de t'imprégner du pays. C'est franchement aberrant. 
J'ai passé 3 semaines de vacances dans quelques pays (Chine, Australie, Nouvelle Zélande et Vietnam) et il n'y a vraiment rien de trop pour commencer à connaître un peu le pays. Je serais même resté plus longtemps si j'en avais eut la possibilité.
De ma vie, jamais je ne ferais un truc comme ça.


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Mars 2009)

cela n'empêche pas de faire malgré tout un beau voyage  même si je suis d'accord avec toi  (et pour avoir vécu en Australie, à moins d'y rester un mois minimum, ce voyage est ridicule  )


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mars 2009)

Bande de rabat-joie. Mackie ne sait vivre, écrire, boire et manger que d'une seule manière: à 100 à l'heure. 

Même si ça n'as pas toujours de sens et que c'est difficilement compréhensible pour le quidam: it's just Mackie's world.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bande de rabat-joie. Mackie ne sait vivre, écrire, boire et manger que d'une seule manière: à 100 à l'heure.
> 
> Même si ça n'as pas toujours de sens et que c'est difficilement compréhensible pour le quidam: it's just Mackie's world.



S'il revient content de son voyage, c'est l'essentiel. Mais j'ai un peu peur qu'il revienne avec le regret de ne pas y âtre rester plus longtemps et d'avoir loupé un paquet de trucs. Tant qu'à partir si loin, faut s'arranger pour rester le plus de temps possible (et se limiter à un seul pays) parce que l'occasion d'y retourner ne se présentera peut être pas.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mars 2009)

Il t'a demandé de partir avec lui? T'es dans l'avion là? Non.  Bon.


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bande de rabat-joie. Mackie ne sait vivre, écrire, boire et manger que d'une seule manière: à 100 à l'heure.
> 
> Même si ça n'as pas toujours de sens et que c'est difficilement compréhensible pour le quidam: it's just Mackie's world.


Pis on sait jamais...
P'têt qu'il pourra pécho entre deux bagages perdus...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Pis on sait jamais...
> P'têt qu'il pourra pécho entre deux bagages perdus...



Ouais, mais vite.


----------



## macinside (29 Mars 2009)

je suis bien arriver a singapour :love: c est classe un A380 de Qantas, plus de 100 films a dispos :love: il y a meme du wifi mais sans connexion internet :love: et c est le comble de la geekitude, tu peu faire du pong en reseau dans, l avion, bon je remonte dans quelques minutes


----------



## mado (8 Avril 2009)

Bon voyage Mackie :love:


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> (...)  il y a meme du wifi mais sans connexion internet :love: et c est le comble de la geekitude, tu peu faire du pong en reseau dans, l avion (...)


Génial !... :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Avril 2009)

Vivement le crash...


----------



## Amok (8 Avril 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Même si ça n'as pas toujours de sens et que c'est difficilement compréhensible pour le quidam: it's just Mackie's world.



Tout à fait. Et j'avoue parfois envier ca.


----------



## Craquounette (8 Avril 2009)

Alors t'as visité la vraie Australie ? 

Ca a dû te faire du bien


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> S'il revient content de son voyage, c'est l'essentiel. Mais j'ai un peu peur qu'il revienne avec le regret de ne pas y âtre rester plus longtemps et d'avoir loupé un paquet de trucs. Tant qu'à partir si loin, faut s'arranger pour rester le plus de temps possible (et se limiter à un seul pays) parce que l'occasion d'y retourner ne se présentera peut être pas.



Justement, il a goûté à tout. Il pourra choisir le pays où il veut rester plus longtemps en toute connaissance de cause  C'est une façon comme une autre de voir les choses 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vivement le crash...



  Oui, mais là ce n'est plus lui qui choisit :rateau:


----------



## Baracca (8 Avril 2009)

J'avais pas vu ce fil !
C'est Fun 

Si c'est son speed de faire cela, pourquoi pas, ...chacun vis sa vie comme il le sent 

J'espère une chose, c'est qu'il a tout filmé, comme ça il pourra tout revoir en mode ralenti et ainsi profiter du paysage


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2009)

Ben ouais mais par le hublot, on voit pas bien aussi... :-(


----------

